# Sea Survival....Comox.....is it the legend true?



## Bo (14 Jun 2006)

"There was a dream that was Comox. You could only whisper it. Anything more than a whisper and it would vanish, it was so fragile."

hehehe....so any experiences to share? Suggestions? 

I wasn't able to find much in terms of nightlife:

The Edge Pub
This popular pub boasts a spectacular view of the ocean. 
Address: 1805 Beaufort Ave Comox  BC  Canada


I guess golfing is an option. Gotta love these OJT courses  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> "There was a dream that was Comox. You could only whisper it. Anything more than a whisper and it would vanish, it was so fragile."
> 
> hehehe....so any experiences to share? Suggestions?
> 
> ...



You do know that the sea survival course is only 2 days right ?

The edge is a nice pub, so is the black fin and Gulliver's.  I would be careful with the drinking on the first night....second day of the course is when they take you out on the straight .......


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2006)

I've _heard_ that they make you check out of your 5-star hotel - - a harsh survival ordeal for any aircrew


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've _heard_ that they make you check out of your 5-star hotel - - a harsh survival ordeal for any aircrew



You should know.... ;D


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2006)

Yes, but as the years go on, the war-stories get more embellished......_back when *I* did the Sea Survival, things were tough! ....why, we were left on a desert island with a bunch of dimwits who could make a radio out of coconuts, but were too stupid to patch their boat....[although Mary-Ann was pretty hot  ]_

With today's course, I can't _really_ imagine then having to stay in a 3-star hotel - - I was just trying to scare the young fella  ;D


----------



## Bograt (14 Jun 2006)

5 words.

"Amateur All Girl Gissing Contest"

COHO.


----------



## Inch (14 Jun 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> You do know that the sea survival course is only 2 days right ?
> 
> The edge is a nice pub, so is the black fin and Gulliver's.  I would be careful with the drinking on the first night....second day of the course is when they take you out on the straight .......



Basic aircrew sea survival is 2 days. Basic pilot sea survival is 5 days. Don't forget we have to do all the single man stuff as well including the drag and drops.

I can't remember the name of it, but there's a hotel with a pub next door to a night club which I think was called the Loft or something like that. Anyways, the pub had cheap beer and karaoke and the club had a mechanical bull and ladies. I think we went there every night.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> Don't forget we have to do *all the single man stuff * as well including the drag and drops.
> 
> ... the club had *a mechanical bull and ladies*. I think we went there every night.


For the non-zoomies in the crowd, these two highlighted portions are NOT related. 
"Single-man" refers to sitting in a one-man liferaft, versus a 4- or 10-man. The "single man stuff" involving cheap beer, so that you think you're macho (mech bull) and attractive (ladies), is a separate issue.   ;D


----------



## childs56 (14 Jun 2006)

the Mex in Courtenay is allright (the one next to the hotel). And also Jiggers on main street in Courtenay. Other wise the pubs that have already been mentioned along with the Whistle Stop.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, but as the years go on, the war-stories get more embellished......_back when *I* did the Sea Survival, things were tough! ....why, we were left on a desert island with a bunch of dimwits who could make a radio out of coconuts, but were too stupid to patch their boat....[*although Mary-Ann was pretty hot *  ]_



+1


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> I can't remember the name of it, but there's a hotel with a pub next door to a night club which I think was called the Loft or something like that. Anyways, the pub had cheap beer and karaoke and the club had a mechanical bull and ladies. I think we went there every night.


Are you certain that it wasn't a club with bulls and mechanical ladies?


----------



## Astrodog (14 Jun 2006)

Bograt said:
			
		

> 5 words.
> 
> "Amateur All Girl Gissing Contest"
> 
> COHO.



 whats a gissing?  ;D


----------



## Bograt (14 Jun 2006)

kissing after 10 beer.


----------



## Astrodog (14 Jun 2006)

hahaha... i've been there brother


----------



## pipstah (14 Jun 2006)

I dont know much about Bars in Comox except that our instructors invited us to a really nice little pub. I was pretty lucky because we were doing AMT and sea survival courses back to back... so I passed that weekend in Victoria.... wich is just an amazing city! Just dont rent a car from the airport... that's my lesson learned there... rent one in the city instead, they will even pick you up and you will save alot of money! That way you will not need to buy cheap beer


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> Basic aircrew sea survival is 2 days. Basic pilot sea survival is 5 days. Don't forget we have to do all the single man stuff as well including the drag and drops.
> 
> I can't remember the name of it, but there's a hotel with a pub next door to a night club which I think was called the Loft or something like that. Anyways, the pub had cheap beer and *karaoke and the club had a mechanical bull and ladies*. I think we went there every night.



Yeah i remembered about the pilot course about ten minutes after i posted when i got to the sea survival school for wet ditch this morning. My bad

The pub you are refering to is "Gulliver's" at the Westerly Hotel.  its on Cliffe Ave near  the 17th street bridge.


----------



## childs56 (14 Jun 2006)

The Loft was shut down awhile ago. On the otherside fo the hotel is The Mex


----------

